
Ask HN: Coinbase alternatives? - cft
I have an account that I opened in 2013, with several BTC transactions per year. I am carrying a decent BTC balance there. My linked bank account has been the same. I tried to buy 2 ETC. The transaction got declined by Coinbase and my account got limited with no explanation: buys are restricted. Support chat is a chatbot, an attempt to email support is unanswered.<p>I think that with their initial success, they decided to play by Google AdSense playbook: treat honest customers statistically, but not individually. The problem with this approach that unlike AdSense it will be harder to build an monopoly here: it&#x27;s a good time to start a competitor, focused on decent customer service, like Amazon.
======
lwlml
Had you updated your contact information with a copy of a scanned ID? Was it
legitimate?

This is probably more due to regulatory pressures and any possible Coinbase
alternative in the USA is going to have the same problem.

